# Failed Batch of Butter - what did I do wrong?



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

I skimmed the cream off the raw milk - 4 days worth of milk. 
I set the jar out to come to room temp - to speed it up a bit, I set it in a pot of hot water. 
I then left it on the counter for 5 hours. 
I poured about a pint into my blender and turned it on high for 7 minutes, stopping to check it every couple of minutes. 
It got hotter and hotter! I was worried about how hot the blender was making it, so I got the thermometer out and it was 130*!!! :stars:

So, I put it in a jar, and in the freezer for an hour or so to cool off quickly. 
By then it was late, so I put it in the fridge until the next morning. 

Then I tried pouring it into a bowl and using my mixer to try to whip it... After about 7 minutes I gave up. It didn't even start to get thick like whipped cream. 

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???? 

My neighbor, using cream from the same cow, successfully made butter in her Bosch mixer, so I seriously doubt anything is wrong with the cream.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry no one else can help, I do mine by hand.

I just made 1 1/2 cups from about 1 1/2 pints of (goat)cream. What I do is save it up by filling the quart jar and freezing it between skimmings. When I have enough, I set it out to thaw, and then start shaking the jar. This time when it hit the whipped cream phase, it was too thick to even move in the jar. I let it sit over night in the fridge and in the morning, I started shaking it. After about 10 min, it was time to rinse the butter.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Ark, I have become better at getting cream in the jar, and very little milk, that's why it was so hard to shake. Next time I won't fill it so high with cream. 
It's not hard to do by hand. If you have kids over 5, they can do the shaking for you! 
I have a kitchenaid mixer now. I never thought about doing it in that. Maybe I'll tey that next time.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Try getting with your neighbor next time she makes butter and try making yours side by side with her.

That is how my great aunt taught me to properly use one of her dash churns when I was 10.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you all! 

I ***finally*** found my whisk attachments for the mixer bowl so even though I ended up having to give that first quart of cream to the chickens (waaaah!) I did successfully make butter today using the Bosch.


----------



## BanTam (May 11, 2013)

Ark - It sounds like you have a really high speed blender. Some blenders (I have a VitaMix) will actually "cook" soup in the blender if you let it go long enough. 

Did you have success by using a lower speed?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, BanTam, thanks for asking, I have had success using the whisk attachments and making butter in the bowl of my Bosch. Using the blender part of the Bosch was definitely cooking it!


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

If your blender is a Vitamix, this is the recipe I follow and it works every time.

http://fivelittles.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Make-Homemade-Butter-The-Easy-Way-Tutorial


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a Daisey paddle churn and I like shaking mine in jars better. I taught my daughter when she was young to do it this way and she made her first butter and didn't share with anyone! Its basically trial and error. I haven't attempted to make it with goats milk yet.


----------

